# Kauai Trip (Princeville)



## PDXGolfer (May 31, 2015)

We'll be in Kauai in August (our first time), staying at the Westin Princeville. Really looking forward to it.   Aside from hanging out at the pools, we have the following activities tentatively planned so far:

- Hanalei Bay;
- Napali Coast boat tour:  Holoholo or Captain Sundown?
- Waimea Canyon;
- Golf:  Makai Golf Club?
- Luau: Smith's (Kapaa);
- Poipu Beach.

Would love to get everyone's feedback on the above, and on any additional or different activities to consider?  We have two grade school age kids (8 and older), who enjoy the beach/snorkeling.  We don't mind some driving to visit the other side of the island.  Would also love to hear any culinary recommendations (breakfast, lunch, dinner, shave ice, etc.).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Henry M. (May 31, 2015)

I recommend the Utlimate Kauai Guidebook (See http://www.amazon.com/The-Ultimate-Kauai-Guidebook-Revealed/dp/0983888760). It has a lot of very useful information and descriptions of places you'd never know about unless you were a local. I also have the corresponding app on my iPhone to make it easier to find various places.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 31, 2015)

We've had great experiences with Captain Andy's.  They also have an afternoon sail out of Poipu.

We much prefer the luau at the Mediterranean Gourmet over Smith's--much closer to Princeville and far more intimate

I'd give them a call before you leave to ensure you have a seats for the luau--808-826-9875

It is also a great relaxing place to decompress for lunch. 

The Hanalei Dolphin is a nice place to sit outside, have a lunch and watch kayaks.

Sterling


----------



## slip (May 31, 2015)

Check out Spouting Horn. The kids will like it and it's an easy stop. You may as
Well stop in Koloa on your way.


----------



## artringwald (May 31, 2015)

When visiting the south side, avoid the Kapaa traffic and take 580/581 for a much more scenic route. Be sure to stop at ʻŌpaekaʻa Falls on the way.


----------



## mjm1 (May 31, 2015)

artringwald said:


> When visiting the south side, avoid the Kapaa traffic and take 580/581 for a much more scenic route. Be sure to stop at ʻŌpaekaʻa Falls on the way.



This is a good recommendation. If you want a shorter bypass, take the exit noted but turn left onto what is noted as "Kapaa Bypass." You wouldn't go as far out of the way and you still bypass the Kapaa.

Seeing the waterfalls, as suggested, is worthwhile.

For golf consider playing The Prince. However, be prepared to lose a lot of balls unless you are really on your game. They may have a package deal to play Poipu Bay in Poipu, where several pro tournaments were played in the past. You get a discount by playing both.

Have fun.

Mike


----------



## geist1223 (May 31, 2015)

*kauai*

This is our favorite Island. Be prepared for long drives (in time not distance). We like both Smith's Luau and the one at the Kilohana Plantation by Lihu'e. There is also the Sugar Train Ride at the Plantation. We enjoyed the Sugar Cane Canal Float out of Lihu'e. If you are very adventurous there are several good ziplines - we did the one in Koloa. My son and daughter-in-law joined us for the first time this last February. They took an all day tour that included a land tour of the island, airplane tour of Napalii Coast, and boat tour of the Wailua River in Kapa'a. As for food be adventurous. Several of the locals from Koloatown recommended Chili Pepper Chicken at the Chevron Gas Station in Princeville. We enjoyed it. Also there is a snack shack on the side of Sueoka Store in Koloa. Great Locomoco. Also had good Fish Tacos from a food truck near near Hanalei Beach. Anini Beach is a nice double reef protected beach. Not a lot of fish for snorkling but we always see turtles.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 1, 2015)

The Prince is closed as a public golf course, will reopen by the end of the year (maybe later) as a very exclusive private course (that's the plan but nothing has been built for the new homes along the Prince yet.   Only tee boxes and greens being watered on the Prince too.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 1, 2015)

geist1223 said:


> This is our favorite Island. Be prepared for long drives (in time not distance). We like both Smith's Luau and the one at the Kilohana Plantation by Lihu'e. There is also the Sugar Train Ride at the Plantation. We enjoyed the Sugar Cane Canal Float out of Lihu'e. If you are very adventurous there are several good ziplines - we did the one in Koloa. My son and daughter-in-law joined us for the first time this last February. They took an all day tour that included a land tour of the island, airplane tour of Napalii Coast, and boat tour of the Wailua River in Kapa'a. As for food be adventurous. Several of the locals from Koloatown recommended Chili Pepper Chicken at the Chevron Gas Station in Princeville. We enjoyed it. Also there is a snack shack on the side of Sueoka Store in Koloa. Great Locomoco. Also had good Fish Tacos from a food truck near near Hanalei Beach. Anini Beach is a nice double reef protected beach. Not a lot of fish for snorkling but we always see turtles.



Chevron Gas Station is now a 76, but the food there is still ono!


----------



## jacknsara (Jun 1, 2015)

PDXGolfer said:


> . . . We have two grade school age kids (8 and older), who enjoy the beach/snorkeling.   . . .  Thanks in advance.



Aloha,
I suggest reading up on Anini Beach. While it is not the best beach on Kauai it has many advantages for folks dwelling in Princeville.
Jack


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 1, 2015)

rifleman69 said:


> The Prince is closed as a public golf course, will reopen by the end of the year (maybe later) as a very exclusive private course (that's the plan but nothing has been built for the new homes along the Prince yet.   Only tee boxes and greens being watered on the Prince too.



Thanks for the update. I hadn't heard about that development.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 1, 2015)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> I suggest reading up on Anini Beach. While it is not the best beach on Kauai it has many advantages for folks dwelling in Princeville.
> Jack



I agree with Jack, Anini Beach is a good spot for kids. We always saw multiple turtles there. There is a trail from the Westin down to the beach but is is rather steep and if you are hauling a bunch of beach gear, I would drive. The Westin has a good kids pool too. You might consider asking for a ground floor unit as there is a lot of grass for kids to run around on. There are pairs of Hawaiian nene geese wandering the grounds too. You should have a great time.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Jun 2, 2015)

Great stuff.  Keep 'em coming.  Thanks!


----------



## RSchwartz (Jun 3, 2015)

*Botanical Gardens*

One of the very best areas in Hawaii to see beautiful gardens is the National Botanical Gardens located near Spouting Horn.  it is rich and lush with a great guided tour.  There are actually two gardens there to see both having a  entry fee, but both are worth the time and costs.  Bring your camera and get ready to be amazed with true Hawaiian beauty.


----------



## Fredward (Jun 3, 2015)

We've been there twice and hope to return next year.  One other suggestion to add is to attend the "Guest Update" event held on Monday mornings, usually by the pool.  Raffle tickets are given out as you walk in and some very nice local opportunities have been offered- 1/2 price for sails, etc.  As with most resorts, they've had representatives from some of the local companies give a very brief overview of their activities.  While we aren't necessarily interested in some of the more "FUN" things (anything involving mud), it was a nice way to find out about some of the discounts available to the Westin guests and enjoy a welcome cocktail.  
So sad to hear about the Prince Course closure but one of the best opportunities we heard about from their golf pro was the chance to take a golf cart ride around the course in the late afternoon for $25.  One of the best sightseeing trips ever!


----------



## PamMo (Jun 4, 2015)

Fredward said:


> We've been there twice and hope to return next year.  One other suggestion to add is to attend the "Guest Update" event held on Monday mornings, usually by the pool.  Raffle tickets are given out as you walk in and some very nice local opportunities have been offered...
> 
> So sad to hear about the Prince Course closure but one of the best opportunities we heard about from their golf pro was the chance to take a golf cart ride around the course in the late afternoon for $25.  One of the best sightseeing trips ever!



+1 on The Ultimate Kauai Guidebook!

Also, totally agree about attending the island orientation talk, especially for a first time visitor to Kauai! It's a good way to learn tips on traveling around Kauai, sights, activities, shopping, and meet/share ideas with other guests. We've been lucky to win a 2-for-1 helicopter tour one trip, and one day use of the big poolside hale (which was a great day of relaxation before flying home). Loved them both! The kids would probably enjoy the free paddleboard and surf lessons at the pool, too. Enjoy!


----------



## taterhed (Jun 7, 2015)

I noticed that you have both Poipu and Waimea on the list:
The drive from Northshore to Poipu isn't too bad, but you need to be aware of traffic (and the nice detours posted).  Traffic is pretty predictable based on time of day.  The drive from Northshore to Waimea, plus the hike/walk and restroom/food breaks is pretty significant.  Doing both in one day would be a bit tough....otherwise, you've got two days with a good bit of driving.  Plan accordingly!

Great little fishmarket in Koloa.  They have an outstanding box lunch with great fresh fish/poke and enough to feed two.  Market two doors down has sodas and other snacks to add to lunch--or get a pizza next door.  No seating for the fishmarket, but there is a park across the street or take it to the beach to eat!

Have a great time. Wonderful Island.  Don't forget a stop at Costco in Lahui; the gas there is also a great bargain. 

Have fun...I'm jealous


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 7, 2015)

For something just fun: there is a miniature golf course near Kilauea (east of Princeville.) It provides history of Hawaii along the 18 holes.  There is also a walking and biking trail in the same location, with Bike Rentals available.  It is a flat course but is unpaved and can be muddy if it rained recently. 
Also, if you children like birds, or even just pretty views, the Kilauea lighthouse has beautiful views of the ocean, birds flying, and their nesting spots. 

We took a trip with Holoholo out of Port Allen in May and really enjoyed the trip. They have a snorkel trip out of Hanalei Bay.  We have not tried that one, but if the service is even close to the Port Allen crew you would have a great time.


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jun 9, 2015)

We did the following tours....Tasting Kauai (north tour) Chocolate tour by Banana Joes, Historic taro, Rice Mill Tour in Hanalei...The Tasting Kauai tour led us to some amazing places to eat....76 station in Princeville, food trucks in Hanalei(Trucking Delicious for some awesome deserts), Tiki Iniki in Princeville for ribs and great mai tais


----------



## spaulino (Jun 10, 2015)

We went to Kauai with both our kids 3 years ago (they're now 10 & 14) and they did enjoy the activities we did in Kauai. We also stayed at Westin Princeville, beautiful property. My son loved the roosters that's around the pool when we're swimming and eating. Westin has a nice pool, nice rooms as well. Access to beach is about a 2-3 minute walk if I remember correctly as Westin sits on a bluff so you have to walk to the side of the property, down to the beach. 
We also did below while there. 
-Kayaked the Waimea River (but we started halfway of the river because we didn't want to kayak from the beginning. We were afraid my 7 yo son (then) will be tired and we haven't kayaked that river in a long time. Also stopped to see the Fern Grotto. then kept going till the end for a hike of 30 minutes to see the waterfalls. in the middle of the hike (lots of people are there hiking), my kids did that rope thing and it swings and dumps you down to the river below.. They loved that! Lots of people did it too. 
-Also went back to eat saimen at Hamura Saimen. This is not too far from   airport and popular for their saimen. 
-Daughter did surf lessons at Hanalei Bay and loved it. 
-Kilauea Point LIghthouse
-Opaekaa Falls
-Visited little stores during our island drive in Kapaa, Hanalei, Poipu
- Visited Poipu Beach, and around there is the spouting Horn
-Did the tour of Napali Coast (but not during this trip, it was in 2000 and it was beautiful)
-Took a drive to end of North Shore (you'll know its the end because it's the end of the road, no more driving beyong this point) . It's called Ke'e Beach and snorkeling is awesome here. Lots of things to see on your way here. 

Kauai is a very beautiful, so lush island. There are way more waterfalls that I mentioned above and can't remember them all. Go to gohawaii.com and you can download lots of things about the island, map, things to see/do and they're all for FREE!  Enjoy!


----------



## tfalk (Jun 16, 2015)

We find Anini Beach to be too flat, it's like a swimming pool.  If you like something with a little more wave action, go to Kalihiwai Bay... take the Kalihiwai road that is closer to Kapa'a (there are 2 Kalihiwai Roads - don't ask, the bridge has been out since what, 1961???), then bear left at the fork... You will find the bay at the end of the road.  I happen to like it because I burn extremely easily so I drop a chair under the trees while everyone else heads out onto the beach.

If you happen to be on a beach on the first wednesday of the month around noon, don't completely freak out when the tsunami warning sirens go off... that is when they test them.... scared the hell out of us until I realized the water was not receding from the beach and all the locals were sitting in their cars unfazed by it...


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 16, 2015)

tfalk said:


> We find Anini Beach to be too flat, it's like a swimming pool.  If you like something with a little more wave action, go to Kalihiwai Bay... take the Kalihiwai road that is closer to Kapa'a (there are 2 Kalihiwai Roads - don't ask, the bridge has been out since what, 1961???), then bear left at the fork... You will find the bay at the end of the road.  I happen to like it because I burn extremely easily so I drop a chair under the trees while everyone else heads out onto the beach.
> 
> If you happen to be on a beach on the first wednesday of the month around noon, don't completely freak out when the tsunami warning sirens go off... that is when they test them.... scared the hell out of us until I realized the water was not receding from the beach and all the locals were sitting in their cars unfazed by it...



That's exactly why many head to Anini Beach, because it's flat like a swimming pool.


----------



## vbk (Jun 20, 2015)

Ultimate Guide to Kauai book is a must.  

Ke'e Beach is great to go for an early morning hike on the beginning of the Napali trail, carry breakfast and have it on the beach at your 2 miles turnaround. Then head back to Ke'e for snorkeling around the reef. Laugh at all the other drivers looking for a spot as you are leaving before the early afternoon rain. Tunnels is also a great place to snorkel, many turtles.

Waimea Canyon is a must. Just plan and expect a long day. Stop at JoJo's Shaved Ice (Waimea Rd, Waimea town) on the way back north.

The Nat'l Botanical Gardens in Poipu are great for adults. Lumahuli (in the north) their sister garden, is definitely worth a tour with kids in tow. It just wasn't about the garden but also incorporated a lot of local Hawaiian legend that kids love. You are going to have an amazing vacation. Enjoy paradise! 

Remember if you love Kauai, send your friends to Maui. (just kidding, well sort of)


----------



## rhailey (Jun 25, 2015)

We go to Kauai every year and stay at the Westin Princeville.  My wife and I are hikers and have hiked almost every trail on the island.  If you are into that, private message me and I will send you are favorites which would be fine for your kids (we have young kids too but they don't always go with us).  At a minimum, you need to spend a day at the Canyon - and you should hit Polihale while on that side of the island.  It's our favorite beach on the island by far.  If going out to eat in Hanalei, our favorite place is Tahiti Nui - great live Hawaiian music every night.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 25, 2015)

rhailey said:


> We go to Kauai every year and stay at the Westin Princeville.  My wife and I are hikers and have hiked almost every trail on the island.  If you are into that, private message me and I will send you are favorites which would be fine for your kids (we have young kids too but they don't always go with us).  At a minimum, you need to spend a day at the Canyon - and you should hit Polihale while on that side of the island.  It's our favorite beach on the island by far.  If going out to eat in Hanalei, our favorite place is Tahiti Nui - great live Hawaiian music every night.



What are a few of your favorite hikes (north and east side) w/o kids?  We will be there for 2 weeks later this summer, and looking to do more hiking this year.


----------



## klpca (Jun 25, 2015)

rhailey said:


> We go to Kauai every year and stay at the Westin Princeville.  My wife and I are hikers and have hiked almost every trail on the island.  If you are into that, private message me and I will send you are favorites which would be fine for your kids (we have young kids too but they don't always go with us).  At a minimum, you need to spend a day at the Canyon - and you should hit Polihale while on that side of the island.  It's our favorite beach on the island by far.  If going out to eat in Hanalei, our favorite place is Tahiti Nui - great live Hawaiian music every night.



I'd be interested in seeing that list too.

FYI, my favorite easy hike is the Kuilau Trail. Good parking, not too much elevation gain, great views. Can be a bit muddy after a rain.


----------

